# Stay! Stay!



## MA-Caver (Aug 2, 2008)

*STAY!!!! *​ *I pulled into the crowded parking lot at the **Super**Wal-Mart**Shopping Center** and rolled **down **the car windows to make  sure my **Labrador Retriever Pup had fresh air.  *​

*




*​


*She was stretched full-out on the back seat **and I wanted to impress upon her that she must **remain there.  I walked to the  curb backward, **pointing my finger at the car and saying emphatically, **"Now you stay.  Do you hear me?" *​


*"Stay! Stay!" *​


*The driver of a nearby car, a pretty blonde young lady, gave me a strange look and said, *​


*



*​


*"Why don't you just put it in park?"*

​


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 2, 2008)

:lfao:


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

my mother is a blonde, always great to hear another blonde joke!haha


----------



## Kreth (Sep 8, 2008)

While we're on blonde jokes:
A guy manages to talk his wife into letting him out for a round of golf, provided he stops for groceries on the way home from the course. He takes his brand new Rolls Royce to show off to his buddies at the club.
On the way home, he stops for groceries as promised. Being a manly man, he declines a cart. Upon reaching his Rolls in the parking lot, he realizes that his keys are in his pocket, and he really doesn't want to set his bags on the Rolls and risk scratching the expensive paint job.
He takes a quick look around, and sees a young blonde getting out of her car a few spaces over.
"Excuse me," he says, "This may sound kind of strange, but I need to get my keys out of my pocket, and I don't want to set these bags down and scratch the paint on my new Rolls. Would you mind grabbing the keys and unlocking the car for me?"
The blonde comes over, reaches into his pocket, and pulls out his keys, along with a pair of golf tees that fall to the ground.
"What are those?" she asks.
"Oh, they're just tees." 
"What do you do with them?"
"Well, I put my balls on them when I drive."
"Wow," says the blonde, "those Rolls Royce people think of everything!"


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Kreth said:


> While we're on blonde jokes:
> A guy manages to talk his wife into letting him out for a round of golf, provided he stops for groceries on the way home from the course. He takes his brand new Rolls Royce to show off to his buddies at the club.
> On the way home, he stops for groceries as promised. Being a manly man, he declines a cart. Upon reaching his Rolls in the parking lot, he realizes that his keys are in his pocket, and he really doesn't want to set his bags on the Rolls and risk scratching the expensive paint job.
> He takes a quick look around, and sees a young blonde getting out of her car a few spaces over.
> ...




Sounds like my wife.....just kidding....great joke.


----------

